
Cryptocurrency influencers hype up ICOs, sometimes making $105,000 a tweet - valeg
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-cryptocurrency-ico-influencers-20180626-story.html
======
justboxing
Click-bait. It's not "influencers". It's 1 guy. And most of you would've
already guessed who that is...

The-Pump-and-Dump-King... high on PHP (the drug not the language)[1]

> crypto celebrity John McAfee has long been a promoter-for-hire, saying in
> March that he charged $105,000 per tweet.

[1] Source: The Obscure, Legal Drug That Fuels John McAfee =>
[http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/09/the-obscure-
leg...](http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/09/the-obscure-legal-drug-
that-fuels-john-mcafee.html)

~~~
athom
Man, I thought you'd just misidentified PCP, and had to go look it up. Best
link I found on the subject:
[http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=1914](http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=1914)
on PCP vs PHP

------
nathanaldensr
Can we stop giving this idiot (John McAfee) free exposure?

------
toppy
Thank you EU for not allowing us to use the web unlike the rest of the world.

"Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options
that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We continue
to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all readers with
our award-winning journalism."

